# What to do? DIY type D stripped!



## dm47 (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I ordered an old white type A and a black type D from cubefans and they finally came today.

anyway, when I was first testing out my type D I noticed, that despite what people had said, it was popping A LOT. So i popped off the center edge caps and found that one of the pieces was barely screwed in at all. To my dismay, I found that this screw was genuinely stripped, and that although i had tightened it some, turning the face would now turn the screw as well.

So what should I do? lol

To top it all off... I've put my type A together, and that is also popping quite a bit, and it's starting to get really annoying. I've tightened it quite a bit and.... basically I feel like I got two crappy cubes... 

Did I, or do I just suck at assembling? .

Any comments and suggestions are appreciated ^_^

Thanks guys,

Cheers


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 16, 2008)

The type d needs a new core.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 16, 2008)

You can try putting a bit of superglue at the end of the screw. Let it dry. *Make sure it's dry before you screw it back in.
*
The idea is to make the tension between the screw and the core and tight as possible with superglue. If it doesn't work the first time, repeat until it works, adding a little more superglue each time. Again, *make sure the superglue dries up before you screw it in.*

Naw, you don't suck. My Type A pops quite a lot too. Try Diansheng (Type E). You can misalign and use a lot of force on it and it still won't pop. But I guess the Type D will be the same after you've fixed it.

Good luck.


----------



## dm47 (Aug 16, 2008)

dang... cuz I just ordered these and now I'm gonna have to pay $18 for shipping again. Also, when I checked cube4you a few days ago, their cores are out of stock. Is there another place i could get one, besides extracting it from my type A?


----------



## dm47 (Aug 16, 2008)

so, your saying take the screw out of the whole assembly, apply some superglue to the tip of the screw, let it dry, and then try screwing it back in? It seems like it might work, I'll give it a shot if I can't figure out anything. 

I wish now that I hadn't already assembled my DIY type A, because I've already tainted the core by screwing in the type A screws. Do you think that really has weakened it, hindering the effectiveness of the type D + type A core? I feel like it would but this is my first time so I'm not sure...

thanks for the reply =D


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmm. Unscrewing and rescrewing repeatedly does screw up your core, (pun intended, lol)
but I don't think doing it once will really affect it, unless the screws are completely different. (eg. The Type A screws are much fatter than Type D) I don't know. I haven't tried Type D before, although I hope I'm getting one soon.

Welcome.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 16, 2008)

dm47 said:


> I wish now that I hadn't already assembled my DIY type A, because I've already tainted the core by screwing in the type A screws. Do you think that really has weakened it, hindering the effectiveness of the type D + type A core? I feel like it would but this is my first time so I'm not sure...


No the core will still work until after like 10+ times of re-adjusting the tension. (I had to learn that the hard way)

Yes and the Type D screws will fit into the Type A core.


----------



## dm47 (Aug 16, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> dm47 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish now that I hadn't already assembled my DIY type A, because I've already tainted the core by screwing in the type A screws. Do you think that really has weakened it, hindering the effectiveness of the type D + type A core? I feel like it would but this is my first time so I'm not sure...
> ...



quick question, if I take the type A core out and put it in the type D, can I use the type D core on my type A?


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 16, 2008)

When my YUGA came, one screw couldn't come out. In the end i simply chipped and grinded off the core around the offending screw (power tools FTW). 

Chances are the core is the problem, not the screw


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 17, 2008)

dm47 said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > dm47 said:
> ...



I don't think so. I heard somewhere the Type A doesn't fit on the Type D core.

Again, I don't have a Type D _yet_, so you might want to double confirm this with Type D owners.


----------



## Rosson91 (Aug 17, 2008)

I had the same problem an I changed the core


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 18, 2008)

I think your going to have to give it a while with your type A. Mine popped until I got used to it and now it hasn't popped in a week. I say be gentle with it.


----------



## mikeagby (Aug 27, 2008)

if you put a type A core into a type D cube, can you use type A screws or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Fobo911 (Sep 9, 2008)

mikeagby said:


> if you put a type A core into a type D cube, can you use type A screws or is that a bad idea?



Type A screws will not even fit well in the Type D centers (to the point where the caps don't even fit properly). So no.


----------

